

Pure CSS3 Batman - enrappture
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demosdetail/css3-batman

======
erickhill
If you click on the DemoStudio logo, you can see other characters, too
(Spiderman, Hulk, Wolverine, etc.)

------
sohn3
Horrible.

